# fisher wiring install on 06 f350 mm2 3 plug



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have everything installed and i'm ready to tap the wires for the turn signals/running lights. On the fisher wires, is the purple the turn signal and the brown the running light? On the truck side, the white/green stripe is the turn signal and the middle wire is the running light correct? I've been looking on the fisher website and having a hard time finding the install directions.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

gtmustang00;1080723 said:


> I have everything installed and i'm ready to tap the wires for the turn signals/running lights. On the fisher wires, is the purple the turn signal and the brown the running light? On the truck side, the white/green stripe is the turn signal and the middle wire is the running light correct? I've been looking on the fisher website and having a hard time finding the install directions.


U are correct on all accounts I believe. Just double ck with a test lights but I think u have it rite. Purple is the turn and brown is for park .


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Never hooked those up on mine, it worked fine without them haha


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

abbe;1080763 said:


> Never hooked those up on mine, it worked fine without them haha


I wonder how it worked fine? Maybe your harness is different than mine. Mine only plugs into the headlights, i have to splice for the parking lamps/turn signals.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

That's what mine is,idkguess my turn signals on the plow don't work? They light up and glow amber, they must not blink. Oh wellits been that way for. A year with no problem


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

gtmustang00;1080774 said:


> I wonder how it worked fine? Maybe your harness is different than mine. Mine only plugs into the headlights, i have to splice for the parking lamps/turn signals.


Every minute harness is that way on all trucks that I have done, and I have done a few.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

My high beams on the hid headlights haven't worked since i installed the plow wiring. Any chance the wiring has anything to do with it?


----------

